# Help - skin reaction to cream!



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Treated myself to a skincare range from Avon - clearskin professional - I only got to apply the 1st step because my skin became irritated, so I washed it off and applid my normal moisturiser/foundation but quickly had to take that of - my face looks like its been burnt and I have large bumps on my skin (looks like acne/hives) - its very angry and sore and uncomfortable.  Doesn't look too good either!

Is there anything I can do to soothe it, or help make it better? Would you contact avon or just throw the product away?

Marie xxxx


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Marielou - sometimes pregnancy can really affect the way your skin is, I found it played havoc with my exzema  , wouldnt use it at the moment though, might we worth contact Avon seeing if you can exchange in the cirsumstances.

Wouldnt put anything on it other than something like plain aqueaous cream to soothe it til it subsides.
R
x


----------

